# Passenger Train Collision Kills 66 in Eastern China



## MrFSS (Apr 28, 2008)

BEIJING (AP) - A high-speed passenger train jumped its tracks and slammed into another train in eastern China on Monday, killing at least 66 people and injuring hundreds. Authorities were quoted as saying human error was to blame.

Full story is *HERE*.


----------



## greatcats (Apr 28, 2008)

I was just examining photos on Yahoo of the wreck in China today that killed 70. Pretty awful looking pictures. I posted a travelogue last year about my experiences in January, 2007 in the Travelogue forum titled " Several Chinese trains. " The equipment looks very familiar. Those trains move huge masses of people, although they certainly were not my idea of cushy train travel. My prayers are with these casualties.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2008)

One more story about this tragedy can be found on MSN.


----------

